# Auburn's Nick Marshall the #1 ranked SEC QB



## weagle (Aug 3, 2014)

Heads exploding all over the GON Sports forum.

Nick is the King.. All Hail Nick.  

Coach Malzahn has promised to make him smoke three joints before the UGA game to give the dogs a chance to slow him down  

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/ranking-the-secs-quarterbacks-for-2014/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 3, 2014)

He didn't do much against us against last year.


----------



## weagle (Aug 3, 2014)

It never gets old:


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2014)

Personally, I'd take Maty Mauk (the Mizzou QB) over any of those guys. Maty Mauk is a baller and if he stays healthy he's going to put up some big numbers this year.

My Top 4 SEC QBs
Maty Mauk
Bo Wallace
Hutson mason
Nick Marshall


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 3, 2014)

Nick Marshall isn't a QB. He's a RB.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Aug 3, 2014)

They'll prove it on the field.  Lots of good QBs in the SEC.


----------



## Chattco1 (Aug 4, 2014)

*He didn't do much against us against last year.*

He did enough!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 4, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Personally, I'd take Maty Mauk (the Mizzou QB) over any of those guys. Maty Mauk is a baller and if he stays healthy he's going to put up some big numbers this year.
> 
> My Top 4 SEC QBs
> Maty Mauk
> ...



I agree, Mauk is the best in a down year for SEC qb's.  A lot of great qb's graduated last year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> It never gets old:



That would have been a crushing defeat if we had still been in the hunt for the SEC.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 4, 2014)

Great

T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 4, 2014)

That tells me more about this years crop of SEC qb's than it does about Nick Marshall.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, he is #1 among SEC qbs for weed arrests.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That tells me more about this years crop of SEC qb's than it does about Nick Marshall.



it tells you that many teams, UGA, BAMA, USCe, LSU, TAMU, to name a few, are starting new QB's with very limited if any game experience.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 4, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> it tells you that many teams, UGA, BAMA, USCe, LSU, TAMU, to name a few, are starting new QB's with very limited if any game experience.



That's exactly what it tells you.

BTW:  How's Coker looking for y'all?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's exactly what it tells you.
> 
> BTW:  How's Coker looking for y'all?



From what I hear, he look's intimidated and a little hesitant/anxious.

I'm sure that'll pass as he gets more reps in.

I hear he's physically gifted, shows a good work ethic and does not assume to be the #1 guy, i.e. "works well with others"

But I also hear that Blake Simms is really starting to show out, so who knows?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 4, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> From what I hear, he look's intimidated and a little hesitant/anxious.
> 
> I'm sure that'll pass as he gets more reps in.
> 
> ...



It'll be Coker.  You know Saban doesn't like his qb's to be of the darker persuasion.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2014)

Nick is the SEC's best thief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That would have been a crushing defeat if we had still been in the hunt for the SEC.





Seriously Rex ??


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously Rex ??



Seriously.  After losing to Vanderbilt...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

That game was on ESPN U yesterday.  Had it on in the background while doing some work.  What a game it was.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> That game was on ESPN U yesterday.  Had it on in the background while doing some work.  What a game it was.



Did you watch the Uga and Tech game later?  Oh wait, that hasn't been much of a game in a while has it?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Did you watch the Uga and Tech game later?  Oh wait, that hasn't been much of a game in a while has it?



I thought last years game was a good one.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Did you watch the Uga and Tech game later?  Oh wait, that hasn't been much of a game in a while has it?



Yeah..only a good comeback by UGA and double OT.  BTW...did you see Junior outrun Harvick on Sunday?  It was awesome.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

Marshall will get a chance to prove it.

It is going to crack me up if Coker doesn't even get to start at Alabama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> It is going to crack me up if Coker doesn't even get to start at Alabama.



Is that suppose to prove something?


If he doesn't, it's his own fault.  He's been coached up by, arguably, the best qb coach in the nation for the past three years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> seriously.  After losing to vanderbilt...





10-4


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 5, 2014)

Marshall was the third best QB at the NC game. Winston, Coker, then Marshall. One heck of an athlete. He can run that system, but he's not as talented as either of the other two.
If Coker can't start for Bama, then Bama is going to win the SEC going away. Because that will mean Simms is a stud and the best QB in the SEC.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Marshall was the third best QB at the NC game. Winston, Coker, then Marshall. One heck of an athlete. He can run that system, but he's not as talented as either of the other two.
> If Coker can't start for Bama, then Bama is going to win the SEC going away. Because that will mean Simms is a stud and the best QB in the SEC.



Simms Can not Throw as well as any of the other QBs,...but he can throw as well as Marshall,...and he can run the read option very well.

Saban will play the QB least likely _*to lose*_ the game


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Is that suppose to prove something?
> 
> 
> If he doesn't, it's his own fault.  He's been coached up by, arguably, the best qb coach in the nation for the past three years.



I don't know what you mean about it proving something.

I simply find the blathering from the FSU people about how Alabama might as well just hand Coker the starting job and book a trip to the NC because of him to be obnoxious and stupid.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Simms Can not Throw as well as any of the other QBs,...but he can throw as well as Marshall,...and he can run the read option very well.
> 
> Saban will play the QB least likely _*to lose*_ the game



And that's it Rip.  Saban doesn't seem to care about having some superstar at qb.  He seems to prefer a guy who makes good decisions and just doesn't screw up.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> He's been coached up by, arguably, the best qb coach in the nation for the past three years.



Mike Bobo coaches as FSU too? Busy dude...


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 6, 2014)

weagle said:


> Heads exploding all over the GON Sports forum.
> 
> Nick is the King.. All Hail Nick.
> 
> ...



We talking in terms of pot smoking or what?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah..only a good comeback by UGA and double OT.  BTW...did you see Junior outrun Harvick on Sunday?  It was awesome.



Yea, I did, it was good to see Jr finally live up to all that hype.  Enjoy it this yr, cause like with Tech Football, it won't last long.


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Marshall was the third best QB at the NC game. Winston, Coker, then Marshall.



Marshall's QBR was better than Winston in that game.  Both threw for about same number of yards and both had two td passes.  Marshall did have a pick but also had a rushing td.  21 of Winston's total 26 rushing yards were on one run.

How exactly was he the third best QB......and don't give me that crap about season stats.  They played head to head and Marshall was the better QB that night.  Does not mean much since they lost....but still a fact.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what you mean about it proving something.
> 
> I simply find the blathering from the FSU people about how Alabama might as well just hand Coker the starting job and book a trip to the NC because of him to be obnoxious and stupid.



OK.  I read that wrong then.  I agree that he shouldn't just be handed the job.  People seem to forget that Coker is coming off of an injury from last year.

Sorry about the comeback.  That's the problem with the internet, you can't read the tone.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Marshall's QBR was better than Winston in that game.  Both threw for about same number of yards and both had two td passes.  Marshall did have a pick but also had a rushing td.  21 of Winston's total 26 rushing yards were on one run.
> 
> How exactly was he the third best QB......and don't give me that crap about season stats.  They played head to head and Marshall was the better QB that night.  Does not mean much since they lost....but still a fact.



Winston was the better qb in that game from the point that Jimbo decided it would be a good idea to hide our signals from Craig.  Not a knock against Auburn (not cheating), a knock against Jimbo for not thinking his wr coach from last year wouldn't steal his signs.

Plus, when Auburn needed a big drive Marshall threw a pick.  When FSU needed a big drive, Winston led us to a NC.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Winston was the better qb in that game from the point that Jimbo decided it would be a good idea to hide our signals from Craig.  Not a knock against Auburn (not cheating), a knock against Jimbo for not thinking his wr coach from last year wouldn't steal his signs.
> 
> Plus, when Auburn needed a big drive Marshall threw a pick.  When FSU needed a big drive, Winston led us to a NC.



Which QB played against the "better defense"...that will tell the story,...most of us see it, some may not


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 6, 2014)

What I found interesting about that game was how the Heisman qb led offense didn't have as many yards as other SEC teams against one of the worst defenses in the SEC last year. And auburn didn't have any problem scoring on arguably one of the toughest defenses in the country.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

Winston was the better QB, he won.  Auburn couldn't rely on some little trick play or "lucky" play.  Plus Like said earlier, Winston made it happen when needed, Marshall didn't.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Plus, when Auburn needed a big drive Marshall threw a pick.  When FSU needed a big drive, Winston led us to a NC.



This!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> What I found interesting about that game was how the Heisman qb led offense didn't have as many yards as other SEC teams against one of the worst defenses in the SEC last year. And auburn didn't have any problem scoring on arguably one of the toughest defenses in the country.



What I found interesting was the fact that a lowly ACC team spotted the mighty Sec 18 pts and still won the game. All we heard was how Auburn was embattled and the Noles had yet to get their jerseys dirty in the fourth quarter. 

Let's get em to the 4th, they said...Let's show em what real football is all about, they said.....

All I can say is that after living in the heart of SEC country and hearing how bad FSU sucked these last several years, it was PRICELESS hearing those SEC chants fade into the darkness as that FSU war chant grew louder and louder.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 6, 2014)

If Nick Marshall were to win the Heisman this year, would he thank Mark Richt, Gus Malzohn, or his Parole Officer?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 6, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> If Nick Marshall were to win the Heisman this year, would he thank Mark Richt, Gus Malzohn, or his Parole Officer?



All AU all the time love it . You do more to promote AU than 1 sec in an iron bowl . Keep up the fine work.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 6, 2014)

When Marshall drops back to pass, everyone in the stadium wonders where the pass will go and the includes AU fans. That alone keeps him from being in any "best QB" debate IMO. Now is he the most effective at executing the system he is in? Quite possibly.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 6, 2014)

The only actual footbal game fsu played last year was the national championship

T


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> The only actual footbal game fsu played last year was the national championship
> 
> T



My brother in law argues all the time that the acc is as good or better than the sec and he's completely serious.

I'm not one of these guys that chants "sec!" When some other sec team wins the nc but anybody who really believes that is on crack.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> All AU all the time love it . You do more to promote AU than 1 sec in an iron bowl . Keep up the fine work.



All those guys think about is Auburn.  The koo koo portion of the Alabama fan base places more importance on hating Auburn than loving Alabama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Which QB played against the "better defense"...that will tell the story,...most of us see it, some may not



Do you mean better defense with or without knowing the opponents signs?  Auburn's defense looked pretty darn stout until Kelvin Benjamin went to the sidelines and said "Dameyune is stealing our signs".

Too bad Auburn didn't use crab legs as one of their signs.  It would have been a blowout of epic proportions.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

Throwback said:


> The only actual footbal game fsu played last year was the national championship
> 
> T



But they did what they were suppose to against lesser competition.  They destroyed them.  No close calls to lesser aopponents.  Heck, Clemson was _suppose_ to be a game we couldn't win in _that _environment with a freshman qb.


----------



## Horns (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you mean better defense with or without knowing the opponents signs?  Auburn's defense looked pretty darn stout until Kelvin Benjamin went to the sidelines and said "Dameyune is stealing our signs".
> 
> Too bad Auburn didn't use crab legs as one of their signs.  It would have been a blowout of epic proportions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you mean better defense with or without knowing the opponents signs?  Auburn's defense looked pretty darn stout until Kelvin Benjamin went to the sidelines and said "Dameyune is stealing our signs".
> 
> Too bad Auburn didn't use crab legs as one of their signs.  It would have been a blowout of epic proportions.



Oh my Lord.  You are one of those FSU fans who believes this?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh my Lord.  You are one of those FSU fans who believes this?



From CBSsports...



> Current Auburn co-offensive coordinator and wide receivers coach Dameyune Craig just finished his first season on the Auburn coaching staff. Craig spent the previous three seasons coaching Florida State's quarterbacks under Fisher. According to Tomahawk Nation, Florida State receiver Kelvin Benjamin could be heard on the audio of the television broadcast yelling "Dameyune calling all the plays," to both Fisher and Jameis Winston during the first drive of the second half.
> 
> After that Fisher and the coaching staff busted out the towels to shield their calls from Auburn.
> 
> Whether Auburn truly was stealing signals, only the Tigers know, but it's hard to deny the results. On Florida State's first seven possessions (pre-towels) the Seminoles offense ran 37 plays for 153 yards (4.14 yards per play) and scored 10 points. On their final six drives (post-towels) the Seminoles ran 31 plays for 227 yards (7.32 yards per play) and scored 17 points.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> From CBSsports...




It's called lack of depth, 4th quarter fatigue, and not a top SEC defense to start with.

I'll give FSU props, you have more athletes and deeper than Auburn is/was, and you overcame your own miscues and lack of execution in the first half and won.

But here's the thing..._IF_ Craig was stealing the plays,...your coaching staff has got to be the dumbest staff in college football not to recognize it much earlier on...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> It's called lack of depth, 4th quarter fatigue, and not a top SEC defense to start with.
> 
> I'll give FSU props, you have more athletes and deeper than Auburn is/was, and you overcame your own miscues and lack of execution in the first half and won.
> 
> But here's the thing..._IF_ Craig was stealing the plays,...your coaching staff has got to be the dumbest staff in college football not to recognize it much earlier on...



This.

I don't know why it's so hard to just admit you were getting your butt kicked for a while and then pulled it out at the end.  I guess FSU is too good for that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> It's called lack of depth, 4th quarter fatigue, and not a top SEC defense to start with.
> 
> I'll give FSU props, you have more athletes and deeper than Auburn is/was, and you overcame your own miscues and lack of execution in the first half and won.
> 
> But here's the thing..._IF_ Craig was stealing the plays,...your coaching staff has got to be the dumbest staff in college football not to recognize it much earlier on...



If Craig wasn't stealing signs, then Auburn has the dumbest coaching staff in college football.  Jimbo really screwed the pooch on that one.  The first half of the game is the only time I remember noticing the towel boys not out there.


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> It's called lack of depth, 4th quarter fatigue, and not a top SEC defense to start with.



Ding Ding Ding...we have a winner.  Same thing happened in the Georgia game.  Gave up a big lead in the second half.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If Craig wasn't stealing signs, then Auburn has the dumbest coaching staff in college football.  Jimbo really screwed the pooch on that one.  The first half of the game is the only time I remember noticing the towel boys not out there.



obviously, no one here will change your mind, but the fact of the matter is FSU got their rear end handed to them in the first half, and was arguable one play away from putting FSU away for good.
Your offense could not block, catch or run through anyone in the first half,...that ain't from knowing what's coming, and your defense couldn't handle Auburn,...did Craig steal the defensive play calls too?....HIRE THAT DUDE!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> obviously, no one here will change your mind, but the fact of the matter is FSU got their rear end handed to them in the first half, and was arguable one play away from putting FSU away for good.
> Your offense could not block, catch or run through anyone in the first half,...that ain't from knowing what's coming, and your defense couldn't handle Auburn,...did Craig steal the defensive play calls too?....HIRE THAT DUDE!



But were supposed to take it as the gospel because some moron was hollering, "dameyun be callin all the plays!"


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

Check the auburn fsu series record


LOL @ fsu folks trash talking like they're program is equal to alabamas 

(I can't believe I said that) 


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2014)

Go Noles!!  

Haters gonna hate


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> This.
> 
> I don't know why it's so hard to just admit you were getting your butt kicked for a while and then pulled it out at the end.  I guess FSU is too good for that.



I can admit the Noles were getting whooped the 1st quarter and a half but regained composure and won the game.

Why can't the SEC guys admit they fielded their best team and got beat?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> LOL @ fsu folks trash talking like they're program is equal to alabamas
> 
> T



Show me who said that and I'll call them an idiot with you.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can admit the Noles were getting whooped the 1st quarter and a half but regained composure and won the game.
> 
> Why can't the SEC guys admit they fielded their best team and got beat?



Either way, that's what happened.  Do I know for a fact that Auburn was stealing plays?  No.  Does it matter now?  No.  I thought a blowout would be awesome, but the way that game unfolded was priceless.

Every reason given for why FSU could lose was proven wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why can't the SEC guys admit they fielded their best team and got beat?



Because nobody believes that Auburn was the best team in the SEC.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Because nobody believes that Auburn was the best team in the SEC.



You're a Georgia fan right?



T


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You're a Georgia fan right?
> 
> 
> 
> T



Do you honestly think the Auburn was the best team in the SEC, or that they were just extremely lucky to have won several of their games?  

If you're honest with yourself, you'd say that Auburn wasn't the best...but, from what I've seen from you on the GON forum, honesty eludes you.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Because nobody believes that Auburn was the best team in the SEC.



This^^^^^

Luckiest, yes. Best no.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do you honestly think the Auburn was the best team in the SEC, or that they were just extremely lucky to have won several of their games?
> 
> If you're honest with yourself, you'd say that Auburn wasn't the best...but, from what I've seen from you on the GON forum, honesty eludes you.




1980
2005

Those are some honest numbers for you


T


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> 1980
> 2005
> 
> Those are some honest numbers for you
> ...



So, you are capable.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> So, you are capable.



Another is 8-5

Another is 41-26. 
T

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Another is 8-5
> 
> Another is 41-26.
> T
> ...



And those mean what?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And those mean what?



that whether auburn was or was not the best team in the SEC last year, Georgia most certainly was NOT. 



T


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> that whether auburn was or was not the best team in the SEC last year, Georgia most certainly was NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> T



Who was arguing that Georgia was?  Shoot, Georgia lost to Vandy of all teams.  It's a shame that our (former) defensive backfield liked the weed so much.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who was arguing that Georgia was?  Shoot, Georgia lost to Vandy of all teams.  It's a shame that our (former) defensive backfield liked the weed so much.



yeah I was in Nashville at the hospital the week before that game. got out of town just in time! 

T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do you honestly think the Auburn was the best team in the SEC, or that they were just extremely lucky to have won several of their games?
> 
> If you're honest with yourself, you'd say that Auburn wasn't the best...but, from what I've seen from you on the GON forum, honesty eludes you.



You make your own luck.

Was Au lucky when the Uga DB batted the ball in the air or were Uga' s DB' s just that ignorant.

Did Bama really think if they missed that fg that Au wouldn't try to run it back or were they ill prepared?

Bottom line Auburn was the best in the SEC and they weren't good enough to take out the NOLES.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> This^^^^^
> 
> Luckiest, yes. Best no.



They may not have been the best, but they were good enough that nobody could put them away (including us).


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> They may not have been the best, but they were good enough that nobody could put them away (including us).



LSU did.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> LSU did.



I figured that was coming.  I couldn't remember the score, or how that game played out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can admit the Noles were getting whooped the 1st quarter and a half but regained composure and won the game.
> 
> Why can't the SEC guys admit they fielded their best team and got beat?



I think you've got me confused with somebody else.  I'm a UGA fan.  I am not an SEC fan.  And have never said that FSU's victory in that game was not legit.  Never said anything of the kind.  It was the FSU people who seem to want to make excuses about any success that Auburn had with this weird story about a coach supposedly stealing signals.  I haven't heard any Auburn people suggest that FSU cheated in any way or that their victory was somehow not legit.

We can debate as to whether or not Auburn was the best team in the conference but it seems like a waste of time.

Seems like for the FSU people, that victory was not over a auburn but over the SEC.  That's all I've seen posted here from you folks is bragging about beating the SEC and that the SEC will not win another title for at least ten years etc.

I personally don't care because like I said I'm a UGA fan rather than a conference fan.  But it's pretty clear to me that the whole conference issue is y'all's problem more than it is anyone else's.


----------



## Fishing Cop (Aug 8, 2014)

tell sackett said:


> Well, he is #1 among SEC qbs for weed arrests.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think you've got me confused with somebody else.  I'm a UGA fan.  I am not an SEC fan.  And have never said that FSU's victory in that game was not legit.  Never said anything of the kind.  It was the FSU people who seem to want to make excuses about any success that Auburn had with this weird story about a coach supposedly stealing signals.  I haven't heard any Auburn people suggest that FSU cheated in any way or that their victory was somehow not legit.
> 
> We can debate as to whether or not Auburn was the best team in the conference but it seems like a waste of time.
> 
> ...



True Dat


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Because nobody believes that Auburn was the best team in the SEC.



...except,...of course the mighty 'noles


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I personally don't care because like I said I'm a UGA fan rather than a conference fan.  But it's pretty clear to me that the whole conference issue is y'all's problem more than it is anyone else's.



From Musberger's commentary during the game, you would have thought we were playing the SEC Tigers.  SEC defense, SEC speed, SEC strength.  Didn't talk too much about Auburn.

The fans were chanting SEC SEC from the stands.  Our fans did the Warchant, never chanting ACC ACC.

If Auburn could just get us to the 4th quarter, they would have us where they want us.  They had played the SEC schedule.

Do you really wonder why there was such a backlash?  No matter who it was, when the streak was finally broken, people were gonna try to bash the conference as a whole.

If the entire conference is gonna claim the championships, they have to be prepared to share the losses.

Personally, I just like to mess with the "SEC" fans.  I understand that each team, in reality, has to stand on their own.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> ...except,...of course the mighty 'noles



Might not have been the best, but they were your champions.  And it's Bama's fault.  Saban's brain poot allowed the "Greatest Play in the History of the Universe".


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> From Musberger's commentary during the game, you would have thought we were playing the SEC Tigers.  SEC defense, SEC speed, SEC strength.  Didn't talk too much about Auburn.
> 
> The fans were chanting SEC SEC from the stands.  Our fans did the Warchant, never chanting ACC ACC.
> 
> ...



Fair enough that a backlash was predictable.

But...you are holding the fans of every SEC team responsible for the words of Brent Mussberger.  the same guy who embarrassed himself drooling all over A.J. mcCarron's girlfriend on national tv.  How do the Auburn people or any of the rest of us hold any culpability there?

I didn't watch the pregame stuff.  Never do.  And I'm not gonna go and dig it up to see so I'll take your word for it that they were chanting SEC and y'all were doing the war chant.  I agree that's weird.

My issue is with your blanket statement that "the entire conference lays claim to the championships" because that is nowhere close to the truth.  Do you honestly believe that the Alabama people feel that they share Auburn's championship?  Or that any of the rest of us feel that way?  Maybe there are so e people somewhere that feel that way but I doubt it.

I think the chanting SEC stuff is kind of dumb but I think you are taking it for something that it isn't.  What it actually probably is, is an middle finger to ESPN, the Big Integer fans, PAC Whatever apologists, etc.  it goes part and parcel with the "us against them" culture of the South.  We've been ridiculed so much for so long about things real and imagined that Southern football fans like to stick it to the rest of the country when they get a chance.  I don't chant SEC but I do love knowing out it burns people like Kirk Herbstriet even though he and his company are making big bucks off of it at the same time.

I understand somebody who roots for a team outside the SEC being sick of the conference's run but please don't try to say that we all lay claim to al of those titles because it isn't true and really is just a reflection of how much you and the other "noles" dislike the conference across the board and resent fans of SEC teams not acting as if FSU is some sort of super power.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You make your own luck.
> 
> Was Au lucky when the Uga DB batted the ball in the air or were Uga' s DB' s just that ignorant.
> 
> ...



yup....and y'all got one half of that ignorant duo. Glad you got him takin up a scholly there too.  Congratulations.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Might not have been the best, but they were your champions.  And it's Bama's fault.  :



And dope smokers Matthews and Harvey Clemmons.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

> I didn't watch the pregame stuff.  Never do.  And I'm not gonna go and dig it up to see so I'll take your word for it that they were chanting SEC and y'all were doing the war chant.  I agree that's weird.



Wasn't pregame, it was during the game.  Either at the end of the second or beginning of the third quarter.



> My issue is with your blanket statement that "the entire conference lays claim to the championships" because that is nowhere close to the truth.  Do you honestly believe that the Alabama people feel that they share Auburn's championship?



Bama fans know I'm who I'm talking about.



> What it actually probably is, is an middle finger to ESPN, the Big Integer fans, PAC Whatever apologists, etc. it goes part and parcel with the "us against them" culture of the South. We've been ridiculed so much for so long about things real and imagined that Southern football fans like to stick it to the rest of the country when they get a chance.



I understood that whole heartedly 10 years ago.  But the SEC has become the machine that y'all used to rail against.

You ARE the B1G and PAC from back then.  That's why everyone else roots against you.




> I understand somebody who roots for a team outside the SEC being sick of the conference's run but please don't try to say that we all lay claim to al of those titles because it isn't true and really is just a reflection of how much you and the other "noles" dislike the conference across the board and resent fans of SEC teams not acting as if FSU is some sort of super power.



We're not a Super Power....yet.

Sounds like you're not one those that I speak of, so I don't see what has you so riled up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Wasn't pregame, it was during the game.  Either at the end of the second or beginning of the third quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not riled up at all.  I just try to correct a false narrative when I see one gaining traction.

You are right that the SEC is the establishment now.  Never thought I would live to see that day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think you've got me confused with somebody else.  I'm a UGA fan.  I am not an SEC fan.  And have never said that FSU's victory in that game was not legit.  Never said anything of the kind.  It was the FSU people who seem to want to make excuses about any success that Auburn had with this weird story about a coach supposedly stealing signals.  I haven't heard any Auburn people suggest that FSU cheated in any way or that their victory was somehow not legit.
> 
> We can debate as to whether or not Auburn was the best team in the conference but it seems like a waste of time.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean that towards you personally but to all the Sec fans that we've all heard crow for the last 7 years. All I've heard is how no team can take down an Sec team and blah blah blah.

 I mean come on, many times you see fans of one SEC team cheering for their rivals. 

It's all good though, FSU won the NC outright last year and this is a brand new year that I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I didn't mean that towards you personally but to all the Sec fans that we've all heard crow for the last 7 years. All I've heard is how no team can take down an Sec team and blah blah blah.
> 
> I mean come on, many times you see fans of one SEC team cheering for their rivals.
> 
> It's all good though, FSU won the NC outright last year and this is a brand new year that I can't wait to get started.



I know.  I didn't take it personally.  But you did say that SEC people lay claim to all the titles won by teams from that conference.  I just know that isn't true.  As for fans from this conference rooting for their rivals, I think you are exaggerating that a good deal because it gets under your skin so badly when a few do it.

And I know how you feel.  I live South GA which is the capital of FSU bandwagon jumping.  All during the 90s I had to listen to people who are GA natives with no ties to that school brag and flap their gums about how unstoppable FSU was and make fun of UGA and us UGA fans even though that is actually one of their two state schools with a DI program.  I had to hear everybody on ESPN kiss FSU's behind and nearly wet their pants with glee every time Bowden got in front of a camera and said dadgum and did his granddaddy Bobby schtik.   And then all those years that FSU sucked those people still bragged about how much better FSU supposedly was than UGA.  Every time a recruit would choose us over them they would act all shocked and mad and talk about they couldn't fathom a kid choosing UGA over FSU even though their team stunk at the time.

So while I do sort of know how you feel it's hard for me to have much empathy for the FSU folks who live in GA.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 10, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Marshall's QBR was better than Winston in that game.  Both threw for about same number of yards and both had two td passes.  Marshall did have a pick but also had a rushing td.  21 of Winston's total 26 rushing yards were on one run.
> 
> How exactly was he the third best QB......and don't give me that crap about season stats.  They played head to head and Marshall was the better QB that night.  Does not mean much since they lost....but still a fact.


Where to begin. Let me get this straight. So you say none of the stats matter but QB rating in one game? So any game that Marshall had a lower QB rating in that means the other QB was more talented? Winston doesn't run the ball but a handful of times a game. Which QB brought his team back from 21 down once the coaches finally quit being clueless and realized AU was stealing the offensive signals? Now more power to AU for having enough sense to do it since they could.  You can argue about Coker because I have no proof other than what I know about him. But to say Marshall is more talented than Winston is just silly. Trey Mason ALMOST won the game for Auburn, not Marshall. Winston DID win the game for FSU! Ask any neutral fan or better, coach and see who they say is the better QB by far! You already know the answer. Look, Marshall is a great athlete and perfect for Gus's system. He's becoming a decent QB. He is no where in the league Winston is. Very few QB's are.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2014)

Winston was sacked 11 times during the regular season and 4 times in national championship if I researched it right


T


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Winston was sacked 11 times during the regular season and 4 times in national championship if I researched it right
> 
> 
> T



Speaking of BCS NC game and it's QB's,
Does Winston watch "Deadliest Catch"?
Does Nick Marshall watch "Cops"?
just curious


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wicked... Oh my... ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Speaking of BCS NC game and it's QB's,
> Does Winston watch "Deadliest Catch"?
> Does Nick Marshall watch "Cops"?
> just curious



You know it would be hilarious to have him on a reality show and out him on a crab boat


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Speaking of BCS NC game and it's QB's,
> Does Winston watch "Deadliest Catch"?
> Does Nick Marshall watch "Cops"?
> just curious



Yes and yes....I wonder if Aj and his mom watched the Championship game from the couch?

If so, were they wearing Auburn gear?


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 10, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes and yes....I wonder if Aj and his mom watched the Championship game from the couch?
> 
> If so, were they wearing Auburn gear?



They probably watched the game, but we're doing the Seminole chop on the inside. 
AJ probably didn't want to ruin his chance of completing a pass with AU Grad Katherine Webb later in the evening. I'm sure AJ and Mom were beside themselves when the NC winning TD completion, now known as the Deadliest Catch took place.
I bet AJ wasn't wearing AU gear but was probably wearing 3 NC rings and a smile.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> They probably watched the game, but we're doing the Seminole chop on the inside.
> AJ probably didn't want to ruin his chance of completing a pass with AU Grad Katherine Webb later in the evening. I'm sure AJ and Mom were beside themselves when Deadliest Catch hauled in the mother load with the last second NC winning TD completion.
> I bet AJ wasn't wearing AU gear but was probably wearing 3 NC rings and a smile.



I doubt he had a smile. He was probably a little concussed after his game against Ou.

But I'm sure it really doesn't matter when you look over and see Katherine Webb on the couch next to ya.


----------



## jweldon (Aug 10, 2014)

thought he was a db. go noles


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> They probably watched the game, but we're doing the Seminole chop on the inside.
> AJ probably didn't want to ruin his chance of completing a pass with AU Grad Katherine Webb later in the evening. I'm sure AJ and Mom were beside themselves when the NC winning TD completion, now known as the Deadliest Catch took place.
> I bet AJ wasn't wearing AU gear but was probably wearing 3 NC rings and a smile.





that's fine. I was whooping hollering my guts out every time he got sacked by the sooner defense. he'll have a good last game to tell his grandkids about that's for sure. 


T


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Where to begin. Let me get this straight. So you say none of the stats matter but QB rating in one game? So any game that Marshall had a lower QB rating in that means the other QB was more talented? Winston doesn't run the ball but a handful of times a game. Which QB brought his team back from 21 down once the coaches finally quit being clueless and realized AU was stealing the offensive signals? Now more power to AU for having enough sense to do it since they could.  You can argue about Coker because I have no proof other than what I know about him. But to say Marshall is more talented than Winston is just silly. Trey Mason ALMOST won the game for Auburn, not Marshall. Winston DID win the game for FSU! Ask any neutral fan or better, coach and see who they say is the better QB by far! You already know the answer. Look, Marshall is a great athlete and perfect for Gus's system. He's becoming a decent QB. He is no where in the league Winston is. Very few QB's are.



I go on stats and facts....not who I feel is better.  I never said that Marshall was more talented.  Talent has nothing to do with your claim that Marshall was the third best QB in *that* game.  It comes down to who had the better game on that particular night.  Based on stats (facts) I would say that they were pretty much about even.  Yes Winston brought his team back but Marshall had his team ahead in the first half.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 11, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's all I've seen posted here from you folks is bragging about beating the SEC and that the SEC will not win another title for at least ten years etc.



Link, or it didn't happen.  And don't quote Woodsman, because he don't count (and I could actually see him saying that).


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 11, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I know how you feel.  I live South GA which is the capital of FSU bandwagon jumping.  All during the 90s I had to listen to people who are GA natives with no ties to that school brag and flap their gums about how unstoppable FSU was and make fun of UGA and us UGA fans even though that is actually one of their two state schools with a DI program.



Yes, South GA fans in general are terrible.  Those same bandwagon FSU fans you talked about from the 90's are the same UGA fans from the 00's we had to listen to.  Now they are trying to get back in the FSU train.  Some of them were even Auburn fans for about a month. Trust me, I call them out every chance I get.  You can't dog my team out for ten years then expect me to be ok with jumping on the bandwagon when we win. 

That's the one thing we can agree on is the fans in our part of the state are not good fans.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> From Musberger's commentary during the game, you would have thought we were playing the SEC Tigers.  SEC defense, SEC speed, SEC strength.  Didn't talk too much about Auburn.
> 
> The fans were chanting SEC SEC from the stands.  Our fans did the Warchant, never chanting ACC ACC.
> 
> ...



When any conference has it's representative win 7 NC's in a row you are going to have this. For example, if the next 6 NC's are won by FSU, Clemson, Miami, VT, and UNC you will have the exact same commentary about the ACC. But, none of us will have to worry about that.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yes, South GA fans in general are terrible.  Those same bandwagon FSU fans you talked about from the 90's are the same UGA fans from the 00's we had to listen to.  Now they are trying to get back in the FSU train.  Some of them were even Auburn fans for about a month. Trust me, I call them out every chance I get.  You can't dog my team out for ten years then expect me to be ok with jumping on the bandwagon when we win.
> 
> That's the one thing we can agree on is the fans in our part of the state are not good fans.



Don't you love how the national championship sticker stays on the back window of certain cars and trucks but the team in front of it changes from year to year


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 11, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> I go on stats and facts....not who I feel is better.  I never said that Marshall was more talented.  Talent has nothing to do with your claim that Marshall was the third best QB in *that* game.  It comes down to who had the better game on that particular night.  Based on stats (facts) I would say that they were pretty much about even.  Yes Winston brought his team back but Marshall had his team ahead in the first half.



Soooooo, by that rationale, Rusell Wilson is a better qb than Peyton Manning?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 11, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Don't you love how the national championship sticker stays on the back window of certain cars and trucks but the team in front of it changes from year to year



Yes.  This is the worst part about FSU winning the NC for me.

Hibbet Sports in Tifton carried about 4 or 5 different  FSU shirts forever.  Had a tiny little rack for FSU gear.

As of this past January, the FSu section rivals the UGA section (it was actually bigger for a few weeks).  I told them, that while I was glad to have more to choose from, where was this at a month ago?

Damand went up, BECAUSE of the fair weather South GA football fans, and I hate it.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> that's fine. I was whooping hollering my guts out every time he got sacked by the sooner defense. he'll have a good last game to tell his grandkids about that's for sure.
> 
> 
> T



Comparing AJ to Nick Marshall, I would much rather talk to the grandkids about a whole bunch of wins, 3 NC's, a few losses, than talk to them about getting kicked off UGA after 3 chances for being a thief, then given a 4th chance by AU, then spitting in their face by being busted for drugs. 
Thats just me though. I know a few Barners may think differently.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 11, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Comparing AJ to Nick Marshall, I would much rather talk to the grandkids about a whole bunch of wins, 3 NC's, a few losses, than talk to them about getting kicked off UGA after 3 chances for being a thief, then given a 4th chance by AU, then spitting in their face by being busted for drugs.
> Thats just me though. I know a few Barners may think differently.



Yep.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 11, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Comparing AJ to Nick Marshall, I would much rather talk to the grandkids about a whole bunch of wins, 3 NC's, a few losses, than talk to them about getting kicked off UGA after 3 chances for being a thief, then given a 4th chance by AU, then spitting in their face by being busted for drugs.
> Thats just me though. I know a few Barners may think differently.



At least Aj will be able to _read _his kids a bedtime story.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> At least Aj will be able to _read _his kids a bedtime story.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> At least Aj will be able to _read _his kids a bedtime story.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> At least Aj will be able to _read _his kids a bedtime story.



And their mama is fine.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 11, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> And their mama is fine.



And an AU grad


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> At least Aj will be able to _read _his kids a bedtime story.


----------

